# if_urndis.ko



## balanga (Aug 10, 2017)

According to a thread on the pfSense forum, FreeBSD does have an rndis driver with 4G modems and you can use it by 


> Extract the if_urndis.ko module from the ISO. Copy it to /boot/modules in pfSense and make the file executable.
> 
> Add the following line to /boot/loader.conf.local to load it at boot, create that file if you don't have one yet:
> 
> ...



Does this sound right? I would try it but can't find this file.


----------



## gfx (Aug 11, 2017)

I added that line to /boot/loader.conf and works like a charm. These are the documentation links:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-usb-tethering.html
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=urndis&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports

If what you're looking for is the binary object file for this module, you can find it at /boot/kernel/if_urndis.ko


----------



## balanga (Aug 11, 2017)

gfx said:


> I added that line to /boot/loader.conf and works like a charm. These are the documentation links:
> 
> If what you're looking for is the binary object file for this module, you can find it at /boot/kernel/if_urndis.ko



Thanks for pointing that out. I'm sure I looked for it, but couldn't find it before.


----------



## balanga (Aug 11, 2017)

gfx said:


> I added that line to /boot/loader.conf and works like a charm. These are the documentation links:
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-usb-tethering.html
> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=urndis&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports



To use this with a USB modem, do I need to run `usb_modeswitch`? I've tried to find out what parameters are required but it isn't straightforward...


----------



## gfx (Aug 21, 2017)

Depending on the device model -- you may or may not need to switch the operating mode of the device. While most of these devices are detected as mass storage devices, some of them can be detected via serial port, or just work as an Ethernet device out of the box. Can you check your device model at the following link ? (starting from line 203)

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/dev/usb/serial/u3g.c


----------

